# أعظم المولودين بين النساء يوحنا المعمدان



## fouad78 (2 ديسمبر 2008)

إن كنيستي تحتفل الأحد المقبل بعيد ميلاد يوحنا المعمدان ولهذا أحببت أن أكتب هذا المقال عن حياة هذا النبي العظيم آمل أن ينال إعجابكم.​ 

رغم أن الإنجيل يركز على شخصية المسيح الخلاصية ولكن شخصية يوحنا المعمدان تبدو لنا متميزة ومتفردة في ما تحتويه من أحداث ومعاني.
فيوحنا المعمدان:
بشر به الملاك جبرائيل شخصيا لوالده زكريا (لو1: 8ـ 22)
ولد من أمرأة عاقر (لو1: 8ـ 25)
بُشرت مريم العذراء ببشارتين الأولى بحبلها الإلهي والثانية بحبل نسيبتها اليصابات (والدة يوحنا) (لو1: 36)
ارتكض في بطن امه لدى سماعه سلام العذراء الحبلى بالإله (لو1: 41)
تنبأ عنه الأنبياء (اش40: 3)
قال عنه الرب يسوع المسيح أنه أعظم المولودين من النساء (مت11: 11)
عمد بيديه الرب يسوع المسيح (مت3: 13ـ 17)
ومن هنا نرى أهمية التوقف والتأمل في حياة هذه الشخصية الرائعة في الكتاب المقدس.


لماذا جاء يوحنا المعمدان:
لكي نعلم لماذا جاء يوحنا المعمدان، يجب أن نعرف أكثر عن شخصية المسيح بحسب الكتاب المقدس لكي نفهم أهميته، ونعود بالتاريخ للوراء لنفهمها من فكر يهودي.
فالشعب اليهودي منذ القدم تعامل معه الله من خلال أنبياءه الذين قادوا الشعب ونبهوهم ونقلوا إليهم كلام الله ولكن عندما كان الشعب اليهودي يخطئ كان الله يترك شعبه، وهكذا نرى أن اليهود قد تعرضوا للسبي مرتين ومروا بأوقات صعبة بل انقطع عنهم الوحي لفترة طويلة ولكنهم كلهم كانوا على رجاء أن يأتي المسيح الملك المنتظر الذي سيجلس على كرسيه إلى الأبد وهم يظنون أن هذا الملك هو ملك زمني أرضي وأن مملكته ستكون إسرائيل.
فالمسيح هو الملك الممسوح من الأنبياء ليكون ملكا لإسرائيل وأول مسيح كان شاول الذي مسحه صموئيل:
15وَالرَّبُّ كَشَفَ أُذُنَ صَمُوئِيلَ قَبْلَ مَجِيءِ شَاوُلَ بِيَوْمٍ قَائِلاً: 16«غَداً فِي مِثْلِ الآنَ أُرْسِلُ إِلَيْكَ رَجُلاً مِنْ أَرْضِ بِنْيَامِينَ, فَامْسَحْهُ رَئِيساً لِشَعْبِي إِسْرَائِيلَ, فَيُخَلِّصَ شَعْبِي مِنْ يَدِ الْفِلِسْطِينِيِّينَ, لأَنِّي نَظَرْتُ إِلَى شَعْبِي لأَنَّ صُرَاخَهُمْ قَدْ جَاءَ إِلَيَّ». (1صم9: 15ـ 16)
1فَأَخَذَ صَمُوئِيلُ قِنِّينَةَ الدُّهْنِ وَصَبَّ عَلَى رَأْسِهِ وَقَبَّلَهُ وَقَالَ: «أَلَيْسَ لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ قَدْ مَسَحَكَ عَلَى مِيرَاثِهِ رَئِيساً؟. (1صم10: 1ـ 2)

ومن هنا أحبائي كان مجيء يوحنا المعمدان (كنبي) ضروريا ليعطي الشهادة للرب يسوع بأنه المسيح المنتظر.


أعمال يوحنا:
كما تنبأ اشعياء عن يوحنا فهو صَوْتُ صَارِخٍ فِي الْبَرِّيَّةِ: أَعِدُّوا طَرِيقَ الرَّبِّ. قَوِّمُوا فِي الْقَفْرِ سَبِيلاً لإِلَهِنَا.(اش40: 3)
فقد جاء يوحنا المعمدان لكي يجهز للرب كنيسته، فهو قد نادى الجميع للتوبة:
7فَلَمَّا رَأَى كَثِيرِينَ مِنَ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ وَالصَّدُّوقِيِّينَ يَأْتُونَ إِلَى مَعْمُودِيَّتِهِ قَالَ لَهُمْ: «يَا أَوْلاَدَ الأَفَاعِي مَنْ أَرَاكُمْ أَنْ تَهْرُبُوا مِنَ الْغَضَبِ الآتِي؟ 8فَاصْنَعُوا أَثْمَاراً تَلِيقُ بِالتَّوْبَةِ. 9وَلاَ تَفْتَكِرُوا أَنْ تَقُولُوا فِي أَنْفُسِكُمْ: لَنَا إِبْراهِيمُ أَباً. لأَنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ اللَّهَ قَادِرٌ أَنْ يُقِيمَ مِنْ هَذِهِ الْحِجَارَةِ أَوْلاَداً لِإِبْراهِيمَ. 10وَﭐلآنَ قَدْ وُضِعَتِ الْفَأْسُ عَلَى أَصْلِ الشَّجَرِ فَكُلُّ شَجَرَةٍ لاَ تَصْنَعُ ثَمَراً جَيِّداً تُقْطَعُ وَتُلْقَى فِي النَّارِ. 11أَنَا أُعَمِّدُكُمْ بِمَاءٍ لِلتَّوْبَةِ وَلَكِنِ الَّذِي يَأْتِي بَعْدِي هُوَ أَقْوَى مِنِّي الَّذِي لَسْتُ أَهْلاً أَنْ أَحْمِلَ حِذَاءَهُ. هُوَ سَيُعَمِّدُكُمْ بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ وَنَارٍ. 12ﭐلَّذِي رَفْشُهُ فِي يَدِهِ وَسَيُنَقِّي بَيْدَرَهُ وَيَجْمَعُ قَمْحَهُ إِلَى الْمَخْزَنِ وَأَمَّا التِّبْنُ فَيُحْرِقُهُ بِنَارٍ لاَ تُطْفَأُ». 
وإذا كان ربنا يسوع المسيح هو العريس فإن الكنيسة هي العروس التي زينها وأعدها وجهزها يوحنا المعمدان لكي تكون هذه العروس بأجمل وأحلى طلة أمام عريسها.


أخلاق يوحنا:
هذه العروس المتلهفة للخلاص من مستنقع الهلاك تعلقت بيوحنا متأملة أن يكون هو مخلصها، واعتقد الشعب أن يوحنا قد يكون هو المسيح المنتظر ولكن يوحنا رفض اغراءات العروس وظل مخلصا لسيده وربه وأنكر عن نفسه هذا وأوضح أنه لا يسحق أن يحل سيور حذاء سيده (لو3: 17)
وإذا أردنا أن نعرف إلا أي درجة أحب الشعب يوحنا يكفينا العودة إلى (مت21: 23ـ 27):
23وَلَمَّا جَاءَ إِلَى الْهَيْكَلِ تَقَدَّمَ إِلَيْهِ رُؤَسَاءُ الْكَهَنَةِ وَشُيُوخُ الشَّعْبِ وَهُوَ يُعَلِّمُ قَائِلِينَ: «بِأَيِّ سُلْطَانٍ تَفْعَلُ هَذَا وَمَنْ أَعْطَاكَ هَذَا السُّلْطَانَ؟» 24فَأَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: «وَأَنَا أَيْضاً أَسْأَلُكُمْ كَلِمَةً وَاحِدَةً فَإِنْ قُلْتُمْ لِي عَنْهَا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ أَنَا أَيْضاً بِأَيِّ سُلْطَانٍ أَفْعَلُ هَذَا: 25مَعْمُودِيَّةُ يُوحَنَّا مِنْ أَيْنَ كَانَتْ؟ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ أَمْ مِنَ النَّاسِ؟» فَفَكَّرُوا فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ قَائِلِينَ: «إِنْ قُلْنَا مِنَ السَّمَاءِ يَقُولُ لَنَا: فَلِمَاذَا لَمْ تُؤْمِنُوا بِهِ؟ 26وَإِنْ قُلْنَا: مِنَ النَّاسِ نَخَافُ مِنَ الشَّعْبِ لأَنَّ يُوحَنَّا عِنْدَ الْجَمِيعِ مِثْلُ نَبِيٍّ». 27فَأَجَابُوا يَسُوعَ: «لاَ نَعْلَمُ». فَقَالَ لَهُمْ هُوَ أَيْضاً: «وَلاَ أَنَا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ بِأَيِّ سُلْطَانٍ أَفْعَلُ هَذَا».
تخيلوا أن رؤساء الكهنة وشيوخ الشعب خافوا أنا يقولوا عن يوحنا أنه ليس بنبي، وهذا النبي جاء لا لكي يشهد لنفسه بل جاء خصيصا ليشهد للمسيح ليجهز له عروسه.


مكانة يوحنا المعمدان:
11اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: لَمْ يَقُمْ بَيْنَ الْمَوْلُودِينَ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ أَعْظَمُ مِنْ يُوحَنَّا الْمَعْمَدَانِ وَلَكِنَّ الأَصْغَرَ فِي مَلَكُوتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ أَعْظَمُ مِنْهُ. (مت11: 11)
ومن هنا يقسم الرب يسوع العالم إلى مرحلتين قبل مجيء الملكوت (أي قبل قيامة المسيح من الأموات) وبعد مجيء الملكوت (أي بعد قيامة المسيح من الأموات).
فيوحنا أعظم من جميع المولودين من بين النساء قبل الملكوت أي أعظم من ابراهيم وصموئيل وايليا وداؤود واسحق ويعقوب وووووغيرهم.
ولكن لماذا هذه العظمة؟
إن عظمة الإنسان هي من عظمة رسالته ودوره في الحياة وجميع الأنبياء قاموا بعمل عظيم وأتموا أدوارهم تماما ولكن يوحنا كان أعظم للأسباب التالية:
يوحنا كان هو النبي الوحيد الذي تنبأ عنه الأنبياء.
يوحنا كان هو النبي الوحيد الذي أشار إلى المسيح بأصابع يديه قائلا هذا هو حمل الله رافع خطايا العالم (يو1: 29) في حين أشار إليه الأنبياء بالرموز والإشارات.
ولا ننسى أن يوحنا نال مجدا عظميا لتعميده المسيح بنفسه.
ولكن لماذا الأصغر في ملكوت السموات هو أعظم منه؟
الحقيقة أن كل من يقبل المسيح ويقبل عمله الخلاصي ينال التبرير والخلاص وطبعا هذه العظمة هي على الأرض وواضع قول المسيح المولودين بين النساء، فنحن بنعمة عظيمة لكوننا نلنا نعم ومواهب الروح القدس.


فائدة روحية:
إن هذه العظمة التي أعطيت لنا لكي نكون أعظم من أعظم الأنبياء تجعلنا نشعر بعظم المسؤولية الموضوعة أمامنا كأبناء الملكوت أحبائي لنأخذ من قصة هذا النبي العظيم عبرة، فهو قد ظل أمينا وفيا معا الله حتى موته، كانت أخلاقه سببا لكي يعشقه الشعب إلى درجة أن رؤساء الكهنة يخافوا أن يقولوا أنه ليس بنبي، وأخيرا وليس أخرا كرازته وتبشيره الرائع فهو قد خرج للبرية لكي يكرز للمسيح، وأنت يا ابن الملك أليست جاهزا مع هذا المجد الذي أخذته أن تخرج لبرية العالم لتكرز بالمسيح؟


أخوتي لا تنسوا الصلاة من أجلي.


----------



## fouad78 (2 ديسمبر 2008)

عذرا للعبارة الأخيرة فقد سقطت مني سهوا  العبارة الأخيرة  هي: وأنت يا بن الملك ألست​​


----------



## mero_engel (2 ديسمبر 2008)

إن هذه العظمة التي أعطيت لنا لكي نكون أعظم من أعظم الأنبياء تجعلنا نشعر بعظم المسؤولية الموضوعة أمامنا كأبناء الملكوت أحبائي لنأخذ من قصة هذا النبي العظيم عبرة، فهو قد ظل أمينا وفيا معا الله حتى موته، كانت أخلاقه سببا لكي يعشقه الشعب إلى درجة أن رؤساء الكهنة يخافوا أن يقولوا أنه ليس بنبي، وأخيرا وليس أخرا كرازته وتبشيره الرائع فهو قد خرج للبرية لكي يكرز للمسيح، وأنت يا ابن الملك أليست جاهزا مع هذا المجد الذي أخذته أن تخرج لبرية العالم لتكرز بالمسيح؟



*انا بشكرك علي الموضوع الجميل والقيم دا يا فؤاد*
*تسلم ايدك*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## fouad78 (4 ديسمبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> إن هذه العظمة التي أعطيت لنا لكي نكون أعظم من أعظم الأنبياء تجعلنا نشعر بعظم المسؤولية الموضوعة أمامنا كأبناء الملكوت أحبائي لنأخذ من قصة هذا النبي العظيم عبرة، فهو قد ظل أمينا وفيا معا الله حتى موته، كانت أخلاقه سببا لكي يعشقه الشعب إلى درجة أن رؤساء الكهنة يخافوا أن يقولوا أنه ليس بنبي، وأخيرا وليس أخرا كرازته وتبشيره الرائع فهو قد خرج للبرية لكي يكرز للمسيح، وأنت يا ابن الملك أليست جاهزا مع هذا المجد الذي أخذته أن تخرج لبرية العالم لتكرز بالمسيح؟
> 
> 
> 
> ...




شكرا ليكي كمان اختي المباركة والرب يباركك​


----------



## kalimooo (4 ديسمبر 2008)

fouad78شكرااااا على سيرة هذا النبي العظيم
ربنا يباركك اخي
سلام المسيح​


----------



## fouad78 (4 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> fouad78شكرااااا على سيرة هذا النبي العظيم
> ربنا يباركك اخي
> سلام المسيح​



حقا هو نبي عظيم بشهادة ربنا يسوع نفسه
شكرا ليك والرب يباركك.​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (5 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع جمييييييل قوى قوى ميرسى قوى قوى ليك
يسوع يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (5 ديسمبر 2008)

حقيقى الموضوع عجبنى جدا
ميرسى ليك​


----------



## fouad78 (12 ديسمبر 2008)

كيريا قال:


> موضوع جمييييييل قوى قوى ميرسى قوى قوى ليك
> يسوع يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​



وميرسي ليكي يا كيريا كيريا
الرب يباركك​


----------



## fouad78 (12 ديسمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> حقيقى الموضوع عجبنى جدا
> ميرسى ليك​



وميرسي ليكي يا كوكي
سلام المسيح معك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (12 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع راااااااائع يا فؤاد 

تسلم ايدك 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## fouad78 (13 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا لمرورك الكريم يا كوكو مان 
الرب يباركك​


----------

